# Cube i7 stylus major problem



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi guys, it's a long time since I have visited the forum and was hoping you could help. I bought a cube i7 stylus 2/3 months ago, after using it a few times I decided to update to windows 10, from 8.1, as installed. Now I cannot start it at all, I just get the bios screen with American Megatrends logo starting in a loop. I have tried a reset, loading windows 8.1, windows 10, nothing works ( with windows media creation tool ) . I'm at a loss what else to do, any help would be appreciated . Thanks Keith.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Within the BIOS does it detect the SSD storage?

Are you trying to boot the ISO off a USB flash drive?


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I haven't tried a ssd, I was using a usb flash drive with the microsoft media creation tool ( usb hub with keyboard and mouse ).


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now tried ssd , does not show on boot menu in the bios. I can get to the stage were it says install but then it states there is no media files/ drivers, I can browse for them but it's not showing anything. I have downloaded drivers onto another usb flash drive but does not show up. ( with both flash drives in ). I am not sure if they could be installed into the windows 10 usb. I hope you can help again. Thanks. Keith.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you pressing "Delete" to enter the boot menu during startup?
Did you use the creation media tool from the link below?
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, I do press delete to enter the bios, as stated it does not show ssd , I change the boot order to usb flash drive in the bios. And yes I have both Microsoft windows 8.1 and 10 media creation tools on usb.
It freezes when I use the 8.1 when it asks for language, but I can get to install now in windows 10, then it asks for media files/drivers.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It sounds like a bad ISO image on the USB flash drive. Have you tried reformatting the USB flash drive and redo the media creation? 

Far as the SSD goes, that is the drive that is actual inside the cube. I just wanted to make sure that it is still recognized by the BIOS, hence the ISO image has something to be installed on.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't know what I was thinking of, for some reason I was thinking sd card, but yes it all seems ok in the bios. I'll try another media creation and let you know. Formatted usb reinstalled media creation tool, tried to install on tablet but same result, it freezes at the choose language screen . any more ideas ?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Given that it keeps freezing, I'm thinking either a faulty flash drive or ram module. If you can try using a different flash drive for install and also test the ram module(s) via the link below
http://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

It only freezes if I try to install windows 8.1, if I try installing windows 10, I can get to advanced tools but none of them will work . I am using different flash drives already so I don't think there is a problem there. I have even tried dban to wipe the ssd but will not work either. ( will not start ) . Do you think the bios may be at fault ? although it shows everything it should as normal. I'll try the ram test but I doubt if it will work as it will not register/ load anything other than windows 10 media creation tool .


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you create a Linux live distro. (preferably Cent0S7) on a flash drive and then boot it up?
From that, we should be able to run a smart test on the SSD and format if need be. You can also utilize the live distro to run a memtest. If you never created a Linux live flash drive, you can use the LiLi USB creator. Pretty straight forward. 
http://www.linuxliveusb.com/download


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, I come back when I get sorted.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tried everything , nothing works at all. I check the bios for usb, ok , although it jumps back to windows default more often than not. I have tried at least a dozen times even with different Linux , mint , Cent os7 ,etc. I was wondering if it is possible to install android, but the amount of trouble so far , I have my doubts. any more ideas ?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Try the following:
Connect an external keyboard to the cube → reboot → Delete key to enter the bios.
Go to Chipset → PCH-IO Config → Bios Security Config → BIOS Lock → Disable
Press F4 → Yes
Retry the Windows install.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks , i'll give it a try.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry been a long time answering. I seems like I have a problem with the bios, I now cannot get the tablet to respond to the keyboard. If I switch on now it just shows the American megatrends startup then goes to efi shell version 2.40 (5.11), device mapping table, bIko :blockdevice - alias (null), pciroot(0x0)/pci(0x1f, etc. press ESC in 5 seconds to skip startup.nsh. or any other key to continue. Shell> -. Any ideas ? Thanks. Keith


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If you are able to type at the shell prompt, try: _exit _or_ restart
_
BTW, is that with the keyboard dock or a USB keyboard?


----------

